# Arm Rest



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

The arm rest in my 98 altima is shot... my buddy put his elbow right thru it and now there is a slice in the top and all the padding inside is gone... i went to 3 area junk yards and to none had one... i also went to the mossy web site but they dont carry 98 altima arm rests... so to make a long story short... is there a place to get a tan 98 altima arm rest?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Johnjay7777 said:


> The arm rest in my 98 altima is shot... my buddy put his elbow right thru it and now there is a slice in the top and all the padding inside is gone... i went to 3 area junk yards and to none had one... i also went to the mossy web site but they dont carry 98 altima arm rests... so to make a long story short... is there a place to get a tan 98 altima arm rest?


try the classified sections
http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102


----------

